# Radio Reception Hymer 640



## smick (Jun 1, 2005)

Can anyone suggest a cheap fix for this ? Radio Reception from the dashboard mounted Kenwood when mobile in our 640 is dire. Can't get FM without being at a standstill, and MW is only just readable, and frequently distorted. The set is working off the original Hymer aerial (Up the LH front pillar, and sticks out about 30 cm above roof) and I suspect that this is the main problem. 

I'm reluctant to go around drilling holes in the body to mount another one, mainly because with an aluminium skin, I suspect it won't be a lot better. 

At the moment am surviving on collection of CDs....

Smick


----------



## Hymer634 (May 9, 2005)

Later Hymer aerials need a power supply. There would be an extra wire with the lead coming from the aerial and the radio handbook should show where to connect it.

Alan


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Surely the power is only to retract and raise the aerial? Sounds to me as though 
it is more likely to be poor/loose aerial connections, I would check these at both ends first.

peedee


----------



## Hymer634 (May 9, 2005)

No, the aerial is 'active' and contains a pre-amplifier which needs a power supply.

Alan


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Alan, sounds OTT when reception is never that bad no matter where you are with a passive aerial.

Thanks

peedee


----------



## Hymer634 (May 9, 2005)

Yes I agree always check the connections, particularly the earth, but I had the same problem on my Hymer and didn't know about the power requirement until I read about it on another forum ! Most radios have an output for raising or powering the aerial but if not then it can be connected to a 12v supply switched by the ignition.

Alan


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

I had a very similar problem on our old S660. Power required to a little box (amplifier) and the ariel was routed around the windscreen rubber seal. Cleaned up ALL ariel connections and secured the feed and earth to the amplifier, reception improved about 10,000% (if that is possible, but you get the idea).

Good luck

Keith


----------



## smick (Jun 1, 2005)

*Hymer 640 Radio reception*

Thanks for all the info guys - I'll go and lie under the dashboard on Wednesday, (next free day offered by management as we have to clear out the loft tomorrow) and see if I can fathom out what does what. It does sound the sort of solution that is feasible - I couldn't believe that Hymer would compromise on such a thing, but couldn't see how to sort it.

Smick


----------



## smick (Jun 1, 2005)

Ok Folks, had a dig under the dashboard, and cannot find anything that looks like an amplifier - can anyone desvribe it, and its likely location relative to aerial or set ? There does seem to be a heap of wiring that appears to be taped off, so this might have something to do with it.

Smick


----------



## Hymer634 (May 9, 2005)

The amp. if you have one, is built into the antenna and won't be found behind the dash. If you have one there will be an extra cable probably moulded or taped onto the antenna cable.

Alan


----------



## smick (Jun 1, 2005)

*Hymer radio Reception*

Thanks, Alan, I'll go a-grovelling again tomorrow pm ! :roll:

Smick


----------



## 96377 (Sep 27, 2005)

*Hymer aerial*

This is extremely useful too me as i am having the same problem with a radio i have installed on my s660, please keep us informed on how you get on. 
Best of luck,
Nik.


----------

